# Amano dead after 4 days



## Jaap (19 Oct 2014)

Hello,

This is a journal with all the specs of my tank:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/natural-aquarium-attempt-26-09-2014-day-60-pics.33795/

I have added 3 guppies 8 days ago and they are doing fine. On Thursday I have added one Amano shrimp and one Otto. Today, 4 days later, the Otto is alive but just hangs out in the tank without doing much and the shrimp is dead. I used to dose Excel 5ml per day in this 40L tank but I have stopped doing so on Wednesday. So The day I bought them and onwards I haven't dosed any Excel. Also I have lowered the CO2 a bit once I saw that the Otto isn't moving much so I thought he might not be as ok as the Guppies with the CO2 levels since the Guppies can breath from the surface of the water, however the Otto never showed signs of distress except the fact that it wasn't moving much.

What can be wrong here? I wouldn't want to kill any more Ottos or Amanos....


----------



## Samjpikey (19 Oct 2014)

That's a really high dose of excel for a 40 litre.
Did you do a water changed since adding the excell ? 
How are you diffusing the co2 ? 
When I nearly gassed my ottos in my 40 litre it showed symptoms like yours . Was the drop checker in the yellow ?


----------



## Jaap (19 Oct 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> That's a really high dose of excel for a 40 litre.
> Did you do a water changed since adding the excell ?
> How are you diffusing the co2 ?
> When I nearly gassed my ottos in my 40 litre it showed symptoms like yours . Was the drop checker in the yellow ?


No I didn't do a water change...my co2 is diffused by an inline atomiser on the inlet of my filter...the guppies are looking fine moving and eating...the otto is just stuck on the glass all the time and the shrimp is dead...I don't have a drop checker but if the guppies are doing ok then I guess the co2 isn't at lethal levels...


----------



## Trevor Pleco (19 Oct 2014)

Amanos are pretty hardy, so something must be very out with your water ?


----------



## kirk (19 Oct 2014)

probably depression, he /she was lonely. No not saying that's what killed the shrimp but they do better with mates they say. I wouldn't even turn co2 on without a drop checker, with live stock. If there on the top your possibly gassing them.


----------



## Jaap (19 Oct 2014)

No the fish are not on top and don't show signs of distress...so ai don't think its the co2


----------



## EnderUK (19 Oct 2014)

Could be oxygen levels or temperature I know my otos haven't been happier since I turned the co2 off and lowered the temperature to 26C.


----------



## Jaap (19 Oct 2014)

Its 25 degrees...


----------



## Andy D (19 Oct 2014)

The Guppies would have acclimatised to the CO2 level over a period of time. The Otto may be struggling with the level at the moment and I suspect it was too much for the shrimp. 
I would do a large water change to bring the levels down and see if it perks up.


----------



## Jaap (19 Oct 2014)

Andy D said:


> The Guppies would have acclimatised to the CO2 level over a period of time. The Otto may be struggling with the level at the moment and I suspect it was too much for the shrimp.
> I would do a large water change to bring the levels down and see if it perks up.


Why did the guppies acclimatise? They were placed in the tank the same way as the otto but a few days apart...a water change didn't help....otto is found sometimes at different places in the tank each time i go check but i havent seen it moving about...


----------



## Andy D (19 Oct 2014)

Sorry, I should have phrased that better. In earlier posts you were comparing the Ottos behaviour to the Guppies. What I meant was that by the time you compared the Otto to the Guppies they had already been in the tank for a few days so would have gotten used to the CO2 level at the time of the comparison. I hope that makes sense. 

So have you done a water change now?

When I had Ottos I found that they would remain in one place for ages. Go and scavage for food and go back to being motionless again so perhaps they are doing what they do.


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Oct 2014)

Ottos prefer to be in a shoal , so maybe he is unhappy , I have 5 in my 40 litre and they swim all over the place especially during peak co2


----------



## Jaap (20 Oct 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> Ottos prefer to be in a shoal , so maybe he is unhappy , I have 5 in my 40 litre and they swim all over the place especially during peak co2


I have decided to go get him some companions....

How many should I keep in the tank to be safe for them but also to keep them happy?

What do you feed them?


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Oct 2014)

I feed mine cucumber and  courgette , otherwise they feed on stuff in the tank , 
I would get at least 2 more , if nothing else is effecting the tank . 
Obviously that's your call


----------



## Jaap (20 Oct 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> I feed mine cucumber and  courgette , otherwise they feed on stuff in the tank ,
> I would get at least 2 more , if nothing else is effecting the tank .
> Obviously that's your call


I was lucky...didn't have any ottos there but I spotted two in the big planted tank they have and asked for them...lets see how they will do!


----------

